# Led tube



## nduli (14 Apr 2012)

Guys

Any views on whether this is any good?

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12w-emprex-li06-led-2ft-tube-light-cold-light-24w-equivalent

or

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12w-emprex-li06-led-2ft-tube-light-warm-white-24w-equivqlent

I'm not up to speed on all the technical details so after some advice.....

edited to include a working URL - not quite sure what went wrong first time.....


----------



## danmil3s (14 Apr 2012)

fire fox cant open the link


----------



## Emyr (14 Apr 2012)

Link does not work!


----------



## nduli (15 Apr 2012)

Guys

Any views on whether this is any good?

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12w-empr ... equivalent

or

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12w-empr ... equivqlent

I'm not up to speed on all the technical details so after some advice.....

edited to include a working URL - not quite sure what went wrong first time.....


----------



## nduli (20 Apr 2012)

Bump......Anyone


----------



## jetsfan (24 Apr 2012)

I'm not up to speed on the technical stuff either but have been using these to good effect.
http://www.ledison-led-lights.co.uk/p/T ... 14W/18.htm
Seem to work well for me and probably about the same price as the ones your looking at


----------



## rolexbene (24 Apr 2012)

The first link is a better spectrum, the second is totally unusable.


----------



## nduli (7 May 2012)

rolexbene said:
			
		

> The first link is a better spectrum, the second is totally unusable.



Only just seen that ppl had responded.

Do you mean the ones at scan ie the ones at the top of the post?


----------



## rolexbene (8 May 2012)

nduli said:
			
		

> rolexbene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes the scan one at the top of the post, the first one is ok the second one is unusable.


----------

